# 4BLD wings help



## Nam Dank the Tank (Dec 5, 2016)

How do you know if whether the 2 wings on the buffer will be solved?


----------



## Ollie (Dec 5, 2016)

Nam Dank the Tank said:


> How do you know if whether the 2 wings on the buffer will be solved?



If you mean the piece on the dedge next to your buffer, then it is just another target like all of the other pieces. You will have to shoot to it at some point during your solve, and when the letter comes up in your memorisation, you know it will be solved after you shoot to it.

If you have it as your last target, you will have a cycle with an odd number of targets and the last one will be the 'other buffer' piece.


----------

